# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Tourism Tv spots of all Europe

## julia90

Malta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knw3JkiFVUc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxO_i...eature=related

Greece
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-ZeMwI2pL4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCWDd...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE04n...eature=related

Macedonia (Fyrom)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWGJuANELm8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUTa9...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv4i_...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4UzX...watch_response

Croatia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPf0HxiJYb0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTgGs...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZapB...eature=related

Bulgaria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWyGP...eature=related

----------


## julia90

Albania









Montenegro

----------


## julia90

Spain









Portugal

----------


## julia90

Switzerland

----------


## Carlitos



----------


## julia90

thanks, if forumers know some tuorism spots you can add them here, it's a bit difficult to find some for some countries

----------


## Ferreiro_

Galicia (NW of Spain)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w_LlX-6SCA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UzO6...1&feature=fvwp

----------


## Canek

beautifull places in europe, thank you julia90, your threads are always fantastic.  :Good Job: 

if you allow me i want to show you a bit of latin america:

MEXICO



PERU



BRASIL



ARGENTINA

----------


## julia90

thanks, very informative  :Smiling:

----------


## julia90

Bulgaria

----------


## JamesWorsham

thanks, if forumers know some tuorism spots you can add them here, it's a bit difficult to find some for some countries

----------

